# Meet The Black Widow SWOPFS



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Over 60 layers of black and red paper and MAS Epoxy formed the Micarta married to Gabon Ebony Scales.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Excellent! That should be about as fork hit-resistant as almost anything could be. Perfect name for it, too!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Hey where is my Movie? PawPaw that one deserves a few more pictures. You teasing us? Please explain the SWO ? I want to see more.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow, that's a beauty!!


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Slim-Waisted Original Pickle Fork Shooter = SWOPFS! Yes, I'm teasing... More to come later... I'm shopping with the wife... Gotta go!


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Pawpawsailor said:


> I'm shopping with the wife... Gotta go!


May the force be with you.  I had to last night.


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

Drool Worthy for sure!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Oooooh! More pics please. EYE CANDY!!!!


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Very nice. What was the material you used in the micarta?


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

60 layers...wow! That is some time dedication there and it looks like it was worth it. That came out great!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

So shiny ???? wow!!


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Added some photos...


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

The hits just keep coming. Beautiful, Perry.


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Can-Opener said:


> Hey where is my Movie? PawPaw that one deserves a few more pictures. You teasing us? Please explain the SWO ? I want to see more.


Sorry Can-Opener! I'm at the beach and don't have broadband. I'll have to do a movie when I get back home.


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks folks. I know "pride goeth before a fall," so I must be in for a crash... I'm right proud of this one.


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

That looks slick as you know what!! Great work!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow.......classy!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

She's a knock out Pawpaw.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Well done, Masterly created!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

shiny ! shiny ! ...... so nice !

thanks for the show of cant put my eyes away


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

f00by said:


> Very nice. What was the material you used in the micarta?


See the original post please!


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

They look Awesome buddy is the paper micarta like the canvas micatra for strength ? ATB Phil.


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

phil said:


> They look Awesome buddy is the paper micarta like the canvas micatra for strength ? ATB Phil.


Thus far the paper has shown itself very strong.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Cool thanks for the info buddy your work is very nice ATB Phil.


----------



## Chilli (Oct 11, 2013)

That is about as sexy as an inanimate object can get, very sleek, and at 60 layers that handle is perfect, the finish is great and the color scheme is great, I am officially jealous!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Muy bonita PawPaw


----------



## curmudgeon (Jun 11, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

Very nice shooter. Kudos.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

It is simply ...A WORK OF ART!!!!!

You master the micarta technique so well as you master natural wood!!! AWESOME!!!

Congratulations on this beauty!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Je concur Q !


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow as always top craftsmanship, watch once is not enough :wub:


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Awesome, I love the red and black color combo! Amazing job on the micarta too! :bowdown:


----------

